# Blazing Blizzard X Sunglow



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

What would results in tremper bb and a tremper sunglow copulation ? :notworthy:

Would it be 
25 % Hypo ?
25 % Albino
25 % Sunglow ?
25 % normal?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

both are albinos, so you'd get

BB x sunglow (1c hypo)
50% albino het blizzard
50% hypo (of type) albino het blizzard

BB x Sunglow (2c hypo)
100% hypo albino het blizzard


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

puyopop said:


> What would results in tremper bb and a tremper sunglow copulation ? :notworthy:
> 
> Would it be
> 25 % Hypo ?
> ...


Close, assuming the sunglow is a SHTCTB and is only heterozygous for hypo:
50% Hypo T_Albino het blizzard
50% T_Albino het blizzard
Off spring may show varying amounts of tangerine, reduced spotting and carrot tail.


----------



## puyopop (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for your replies,

now one final question... sorry to be asking soo many questions...

RAPTOR x SUNGLOW

what would that make ?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

puyopop said:


> thanks for your replies,
> 
> now one final question... sorry to be asking soo many questions...
> 
> ...


Quite complicated, but basically (assuming the sunglow is a SHTCTB and het for hypo)

50% Hypo T_albino het eclipse
50% T_albino het eclipse
Offspring will show varying amounts of tangerine, reduced spotting, patternless reverse stripe and carrot tail.


----------

